# CUSCO 2012



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Un nuevo thread aprovechando una corta estadía en mi ciudad...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cusco citadino....otra cara de la capital imperial. Se ve interesante el edificio de la cuarta foto, espero que no sean mayólicas.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Cusco citadino....otra cara de la capital imperial. Se ve interesante el edificio de la cuarta foto, espero que no sean mayólicas.


mayolicas.... JA JA JA :lol::lol::lol:

Solo si fueran mayolicas gigantes no te pases pes... es un edificio de 10 pisitos 

obvio que no


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

El titulo le cae perfecto. Las fotos como simpre de elogiar Koko. Es un privilegio tenerte como forista.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

koko cusco said:


> mayolicas.... JA JA JA :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Solo si fueran mayolicas gigantes no te pases pes... es un edificio de 10 pisitos
> 
> obvio que no


Goooooood! :cheers:

Keep'm coming!


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cuzco bastante dinámico y moderno.
Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente!!!!


----------



## kevinmeza942 (May 17, 2011)

excelentes fotos!!


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Genial Koko! ... nuestra Ciudad Imperial se luce!... gracias por las fotos!... :cheers2:


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Buenas tomas,gracias por mostrarnos nuevas fotos de CUSCO COSMICO.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

kevinmeza942 said:


> excelentes fotos!!


Te creo....
Je Je 
I know who you are.
:nuts::nuts:


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Lindo Cuzco.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

aquicusco said:


> El titulo le cae perfecto. Las fotos como simpre de elogiar Koko. Es un privilegio tenerte como forista.


gracias broer pero es solo por tiempo limitado je je



sebvill said:


> Goooooood! :cheers:
> 
> Keep'm coming!


 je je



angelex69 said:


> Cuzco bastante dinámico y moderno.
> Gracias por las fotos.


Es verdad aunque hay mucho por mejorar todavía



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Excelente!!!!


gracias amiga



kevinmeza942 said:


> excelentes fotos!!


Muchas gracias



MIG2010 said:


> Buenas tomas,gracias por mostrarnos nuevas fotos de CUSCO COSMICO.


De nada broer



capullana said:


> Lindo Cuzco.


Gracias pero es Cusco je je


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Cusco Antiguo





































​


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Siempre me sorprendo cuando veo fotos del Cusco, ya sea su parte histórica o su parte moderna, pero ambas dejan una sensación de sorpresa......saludossss :wave:


----------



## EBNKIKE (Jan 31, 2011)

Excelentes fotos, siempre es un placer observar las ( ahora 2 ) cras de Cusco , como me gustan esas fotos en el atardecer - anochecer .


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

como esta creciendo Cuco, se nota lo mucho que ha cambiado esytos ultimos años en cuanto a edificios.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

:applause::applause:

bien koko!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lo compro todo! Lindo Cusco


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

asi es


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Antarqui said:


> Siempre me sorprendo cuando veo fotos del Cusco, ya sea su parte histórica o su parte moderna, pero ambas dejan una sensación de sorpresa......saludossss :wave:


espero que en unos años siga dando más sorpresas todavía esta ciudad... Necesitamos gente creativa y capaz... hay mucho por hacer y mejorar en nuestro país



EBNKIKE said:


> Excelentes fotos, siempre es un placer observar las ( ahora 2 ) cras de Cusco , como me gustan esas fotos en el atardecer - anochecer .


Ese cielo con celajes serranos es bello...



Lucila said:


> como esta creciendo Cuco, se nota lo mucho que ha cambiado esytos ultimos años en cuanto a edificios.


Falta madurar todavía ojalá se creciera con más orden y planificación... Pero bueno todo es un proceso



100%imperial said:


> :applause::applause:
> 
> bien koko!


Muchas gracias



sebvill said:


> Lo compro todo! Lindo Cusco


Como así?? je je



MIG2010 said:


> asi es


je je


----------



## xanderpap (Oct 12, 2010)

tremendas fotos muy claras exelente treath koko.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Buenísimo Koko !


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

De película.
ok.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## partenos (Jun 25, 2009)

buenas fotos, harta madera, tejas y piedra. me gusta.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me encanta la plaza y las callesitas del centro. De los sitios más bonitos del Perú. Sería genial que otras ciudades serranas tuviesen sus centros tan cuidados como Cusco. En especial Ayacucho y Cajamarca. Algunas, por x motivo han perdido sus centros como Huancayo o Huaraz.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Los tejados son inconfundibles, en la city imperial.


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

sebvill said:


> Algunas, por x motivo han perdido sus centros como Huancayo o Huaraz.


Es una pena pasear por el centro de Huaraz. Mucha de su arquitectura historica se perdio con el terremoto del 70. El centro del Huaraz actual es para llorar ,encuentras construcciones sin terminar y paredes sin tarrajear, es decir, las taras de la autoconstruccion cancerigena de nuestras ciudades.

Pero en fin...ese es otro tema

Felicitaciones a Koko, tus fotos son estupendas como siempre , de calidad A1 y rescatas lo mejor de lo mejor de la historica ciudad cusqueña.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Muy lindo el centro, la zona moderna aùn esta por consolidarse... esperemos que nuevas construcciones "formales" se den por la zona de la Av. La cultura.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Me encanta la plaza y las callesitas del centro. De los sitios más bonitos del Perú. Sería genial que otras ciudades serranas tuviesen sus centros tan cuidados como Cusco. En especial Ayacucho y Cajamarca. Algunas, por x motivo han perdido sus centros como Huancayo o Huaraz.


Ojalà Cusco en unos años estè tan conservado como el centro de Quito creo que esa serìa una meta muy interesante para las autoridades...



MIG2010 said:


> Los tejados son inconfundibles, en la city imperial.


Deberìa prohibirse terminantemente el uso de calaminas en el centro històrico



Romeo2201 said:


> Es una pena pasear por el centro de Huaraz. Mucha de su arquitectura historica se perdio con el terremoto del 70. El centro del Huaraz actual es para llorar ,encuentras construcciones sin terminar y paredes sin tarrajear, es decir, las taras de la autoconstruccion cancerigena de nuestras ciudades.
> 
> Pero en fin...ese es otro tema
> 
> Felicitaciones a Koko, tus fotos son estupendas como siempre , de calidad A1 y rescatas lo mejor de lo mejor de la historica ciudad cusqueña.


Muchas gracias Romeo



JmC3dmodelator said:


> Muy lindo el centro, la zona moderna aùn esta por consolidarse... esperemos que nuevas construcciones "formales" se den por la zona de la Av. La cultura.


Esperemos el buen tino de las futuras autoridades pero creo que en unos 10 a 15 se habrà consolidado satisfactoriamente


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sigamos todos creando corrientes favorables, para la conservacion de nuestro centro historico.


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

Haaaaarttooooo!!!!! Coloooorrr!!!!!...
El sello inequivoco de Koko!!!!...

Preciosas Imagenes Koko....


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

cusco no deja de sorprender


----------



## macross1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Justamente una de la mayores cualidades de Cusco es sorprender.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

Cada vez mas proyectos en Wanchaq se preocupan por acabar correctamente todos sus lados.


----------

